# P.O.A



## Bonny (Aug 19, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has a poa? I just bought one and he is a doll.

What do yall think of him?

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Appy038.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Appy040.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Appy042.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Appy044.jpg


----------



## susanminiponygirl (Aug 19, 2009)

They are great horses! Yours is a cutie!


----------



## Marty (Aug 31, 2009)

Bonny I had two of them in my stable for youth riding lessons years ago.

If you have the right one and he is trained up super nice, just like any other horse, a POA would be one of my favorite youth horses of all time. Mine toted plenty of little kids coming off of smaller size little ponies to the shows and competed in every event you can imagine. I used them as a stepping stone before putting a smaller kid on a larger horse. That intermediate size proved perfect for these growing kids. Your horse is very nice looking. Wish you great luck.


----------



## Bonny (Sep 10, 2009)

Hahahaha, Thanks yall! Turns out the papers were his coggins papers...






So I am back to square one.

Do I remember reading you can have your horse tested for breed?

I am thinking he may even be QH/Appy.

Either way he is coming around nicely, he is learning his ground work, and he has such a pleasing attitude.

Next to have him gelded and get him broke to ride.





BTW I finially measured him, he is 13.2 hh.


----------

